# FreeBSD install Banana PI M3



## Makasimu (Mar 8, 2021)

how to install FreeBSD without TTL cable

This does not work
Allwinner booting

NetBSD boots but there ping6 route to host


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2021)

Makasimu said:


> This does not work


How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## a6h (Mar 9, 2021)

STFW for the "_USB to TTL Serial Cable (and/or converter)_" schematic.
If you can find a *CH340g *based schematic, so much better/cheaper.


----------

